
And God said Let there be text, and there was text - satyajitranjeev
http://satran.in//2016/03/07/And-God-said-Let-there-be-text-and-there-was-text.html
======
satyajitranjeev
Usually someone points out that I complain about JavaScript too much and yet I
have chosen to use JS as the scripting language. First the front end is
completely written in ClojureScript. Second JS was chosen as the scritpting
environment just to validate the product. I want to support more languages
soon.

------
bladerunner82
Very cool, very interesting. Regarding systemd, we here in the BSD camp
welcome you. :) No such issue like systemd with its binary nonsense in FreeBSD
or OpenBSD. And, one config file (plain text) to rule them all in /etc/rc.conf

~~~
satyajitranjeev
Regarding systemd I really want to move to bsd. But the last time I tried
dragonfly bsd I had way too much trouble setting up brightness for my laptop
monitor. Felt like the old days of Linux. But I'm keen on giving it another
shot.

~~~
bladerunner82
Try OpenBSD. OpenBSD has the best laptop support of the BSDs. Dragonfly BSD
offers nothing that Free- or OpenBSD doesn't IMHO. OpenBSD supports tons of
chipsets, suspend, sound, wireless, you name it. Costs you nothing to try. I
was sold after trying it all those years ago. It's better than ever now, and
gets better every iteration. OpenBSD arguably also has the best man pages in
the industry. Theo de Raadt and his devs really do care about the software
they put out. Their code audits are legendary and it shows in the build
quality of their OS and other products.

~~~
satyajitranjeev
I did hear about OpenBSD having good support for the Broadwell series. I will
give it a shot. Way too many binary files to deal with in Linux. I cannot bear
that logs are now binary.

------
cylinder714
No "About" page? No explanation of what the site does? Good luck to you.

